# Trauermücken bekämpfen



## oldtimerfreund (8. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,
wie kann ich am besten diese lästigen Trauermücken bekämpfen?

Hilft das mit den Gelbtafeln wirklich oder kann auch mit einer chemischen Keule nachgeholfen werden?


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Trauermücken bekämpfen*

moin,
bei Trauermücken habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert.
Im GWH bei "weißen __ Fliegen" diesen Sommer, die die Tomaten umschwirrten,
haben die Gelbtafeln richtig klasse geholfen.


----------



## Kuni99 (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Trauermücken bekämpfen*

Hallo,

chemische Keule geht nicht bei Trauermücken, BTI soll gegen die Maden wirksam sein. Ich hab's ausprobiert und es hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. Die Gelbtafeln reduzieren immerhin den Befall.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Trauermücken bekämpfen*

Gelbtafeln helfen gegen die oberirdischen __ Fliegen.
Um die Larven los zu bekommen solltest Du bei jedem Blumentopf so ca 2 cm feinen Sand ( Ich hab Vogelsand genommen ) auf die Erde geben. Also Alles schön bedecken, dann können die geschlüpften neuen Fliegen nicht mehr hoch.
Bei mir hat das gut geholfen- dauert aber auch paar Tage bis Du dann fliegenfrei bist.


Viel Erfolg


----------



## Annett (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Trauermücken bekämpfen*

Hallo,

bei mir hat die Kombination aus
- möglichst wenig gießen, damit die Erde schön austrocknet
- Gelbtafeln
- wochenlange Jagd auf alle geschlüpften __ Fliegen

irgendwann geholfen...
Wünsche Dir genug Ausdauer dafür!


----------



## oldtimerfreund (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Trauermücken bekämpfen*

Hallo,
sorry für die späte Antwort.
Ich habe jetzt die Gelbsticker im Einsatz, das hat sich ganz gut bewährt.
Die Pflanzen werde ich nur minimal gießen.
Mal sehen wie es sich langfristig auswirkt.

Guten Rutsch:sekt


----------

